# Extra FingerPrints



## humus (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi all. I am hearing that AD residencs will need to go to immigration to have their finger prints taken despite having a year or so left in residency. A friend of a friend received a phone call saying they have to go down for this. Should they be worried?

Any ideas or info about this?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I had to get my prints redone for the emirates ID despite having done it as part of my residence many years before. Not really sure why but it doesn't seem to be because of any issue, just they need better prints on file.


----------



## humus (Jan 1, 2013)

Ahh OK. Was this recently or some time back? Any reason for retaking them?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

They didn't tell me why.They just said they needed it doing again. They also re-did my photo and I think probably it was the new photo they needed (as the first one had my ears hidden); but the whole process despite all this did not take long anyway.


----------

